# (batch) wert engabe



## Solidus (25. September 2003)

moinsen

ich hab ein kleines problem mit batch programmierung.
ich will in einer batch datei variablen deklarieren und deren werte ERST beim ausführen der batch eingeben da der wert immer unterschiedlich sein kann.
am ende soll dann eine datei (txt) erstelt werden dessen name dem eingegebenen wert entspricht.
(wenn nähere erläuterung benötigt wird einfach meckern. falls es nicht möglich ist stehe ich vor nem echten problem)

gruß solidus


----------



## itmpatti (10. November 2003)

hia...

@echo off
@echo Name eingeben:

set /p text=

pause
cls

edit %text%.txt


----------

